# Summer sausage accessory for WSM?



## Smokey_Treats (Nov 20, 2017)

Is there any accessory that can stand summer sausage vertical without hanging them from hooks in WSM?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 21, 2017)

Not that I know of.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 21, 2017)

Buy another rack . Remove enough grill area to make 3" slots . Use that in place of the top rack . Slide chubs thru and rest on the lower rack ?  You got me thinkin ,,,


----------



## motocrash (Nov 21, 2017)

What size WSM?


----------



## Smokey_Treats (Nov 23, 2017)

22in WSM. That may work chopsaw. Might give it a shot. Thanks guys.


----------

